# More Military Napalm..



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

We've got some very generous manufacturers around these parts...

Pathman, Mike from Avalon donated two boxes, Bigfoot and CAO donated a box of cigars and three boxes of cigarello's... and Oliva...wow, what can you say about Oliva's donation but Holy Crap...

I think you can see...each member got a hand signed box by Jose Oliva...

So put your hands together folks...these guys..well, just wow.














































They aren't opened to show the goodies...because the S Torpedo Boxes are sealed, and the Avalon smokes have already been divvied up...

Here are the CAO Donations...in this first pic behind the cigars you see the several boxes of Cafe Creme and in the second CAO Donated the Maduro L'Anniversaire maduro Churchills...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

That is incredible!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that is just the icing on the cake!
Phenomenal!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I just peed in my pants.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jose Is The Man!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jose Is The Man!!!!


Exactly what Mario said!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Out-frickin-standing!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

God thats really impressive!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow...very nice...


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh that's not all that ole Sam and Jose had in store...

THey also Bombed tx_tuff and I with a box each of our own...

The last bit we are holding information back on we want to wait until they get the packages...and let them break the news to everyone what the last surprise is...

It doesn't really compare with the generosity of all the BOTL, Oliva and Avalon...but it's a nice little extra oomph to make the statement how much we appreciate those who serve.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

My God...well done. I cant tell you how impressed I am with the generosity of this blessed industry. thanks so much guys and I for one will remember you in my purchases. thanks


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

wow, what a contribution! thanks guys for supporting us, and our troops!


----------



## the gnome (Oct 12, 2007)

the gnome appreciates all who participated and the gnome thanks those for serving so he can live on the soil of the free


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

That's amazing! My brother is in the air force and I know how much this kind of stuff means to the guys.


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

That, my friends, is one of the most generous things I've ever seen a company do.

To those on the receiving end, be safe and god bless, you're far braver than I am.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Amazing guys. Flint


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Also, let us not forget Brian aka Bigfoot and CAO for donating a box of Maduro and several boxes of their cigarello's....

They were included in the original pics so honestly I didn't think about them till I got to that...

I'll be modifying the original post to reflect that...and I apologize to Bigfoot and CAO for leaving y'all out of the manufacturers donations post...


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

to say that's great is an under statement. thank you for your generous gifts


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

BTW, just an FYI to everyone, I didn't point out individual donations of boxes, my laptop hard drive crashed and I lost the pictures of individual donations before I could get them uploaded to my storage server...for that I apologize...

So Please don't feel left out, we had several BOTL who donated multiple boxes, I'm just not sure who donated what outside of the Manufacturers...

However, the Bulk of donations came from BOTL, and each and everyone of you I wish to thank for making this happen...I can tell you each member of this bombing recieved...drum roll please...

75 cigars plus various other things...

Each of our brave military members (at the time of conception), will be getting almost 4 boxes of cigars.

That's brotherhood...and it makes me DAMNED Proud.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's outstanding!!!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That is just awesome!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, thats outstanding!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Not much else I can say.
I very proud of all the people that helped us out with this. The list of the names of members that help can be found in the Military Napalm Thread and the Threads of pics I posted earlier today. If you get a chance send the guys a PM and let them know what you think. Also go thru the member list, find those and the Military and thank them! It may take a little time but well worth it!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

mrgatorman said:


> My God...well done. I cant tell you how impressed I am with the generosity of this blessed industry. thanks so much guys and I for one will remember you in my purchases. thanks


I was just thinking the same thing!!!

And a job weel done goes to all that put this togther and got it done!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Although my contribution was minute in comparison to other brothers I am just proud to be in the company of such upstanding citizens, also a big thanks to TX_tuff and Rowdymon, great job guys!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

UMMMMMMMM SSSSS--Sorry--pictures are worth a thousand words---Nice, very Nice Indeed!


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Simply....................UNbelievABLE! Those were magnificent pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

This makes me very happy! I spent my time in the sand and i can tell you first hand just how much this will mean to our service members. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Holy crap, those are awsome!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Although my contribution was minute in comparison to other brothers I am just proud to be in the company of such upstanding citizens, also a big thanks to TX_tuff and Rowdymon, great job guys!!!


Kory no contribution was minute!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW, thats amazing!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Man you guys are great. The folks in the sandbox are really gonna appreciate it.


----------

